# Guitar Chords



## classified (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmWdSEaYn0I
What are the chords in this song? I just need a place to start, I think I can try and figure out a lot of it once I get started.
I haven't been playing nearly long enough to see them easily.
Thanks to anyone that even looks at this!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like some kind of Amin Gmaj C7. I have a flu and my ears are super plugged so it's hard to say if it's a C7 or what. Of course capoed on the second fret.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/d/descendents/when_i_get_old_ver2_tab.htm


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, it seems the guitarist on the right side of the screen is NOT capoed at second fret. In that case, his chords are what you need to get your basic pattern.

They seem to be using a sophisticated two guitar arrangement where the player on screen left is capoed at second fret,

but whether this is to enable Mr. Left to play different chords (a G shape while the song is in A, for instance),

or simply to facilitate a slacker string tension of Left's guitar, I havn't quite decided.

There's also the possibility that one of them (probably Mr. Left) is in dropped-D tuning.

Just a few thoughts....


----------

